
Ubuntu Touch Mobile Will Soon Support Android Apps with “Anbox” - reddotX
https://curiouspost.com/ubuntu-touch-mobile-will-soon-support-android-apps-with-anbox/
======
moonbug22
So? Didn't do Blackberry OS a lot of good.

